# Your Thoughts of AMP?



## soiledshorts (Feb 12, 2011)

I use Aloe Products for my Ulcerative Colitis, and so far they've been working great. Have you had any chance to try Concentrated-AMP herbal products like AloeElite? If so, what are your thoughts?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

You can do a search on Aloe Vera too to get some feedback.


----------



## soiledshorts (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, for anyones information, I started using AloeElite after ordering a free sample from them. So far it's been working pretty well for me. Will keep people updated!


----------

